# Do all Roland GX24 have Optical Eye?



## kiwi1964 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi All,
This is my first post and hope I can find clarification on the GX24 model. 
I'm new to this and been doing the research. 
I have an opportunity to buy a used GX24 for the same price as a new chinese brand. The chinese brand claims it can contour cut.
The owner of the Roland GX24 has only used it a few times and it is still on it's first blade. He has owned it for 5 years.
He doesn't know if it can contour cut or if it has an optical eye.
My question is, do all GX24 have the optical eye or is it a fairly recent upgrade?
I would like to buy quality but when does quality step back to age and newness?
Can anyone help clarify?
Cheers!


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

We have had our GX24 for 4 years now and it has the optical eye and other functions; I don't believe it has changed much in 5 years though


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes. Good cutter.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

All GX-24's have an optical eye.


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

GX-24 is my pride and joy money maker, just cut 50 feet tonight, names and numbers, now if I can find more jobs for my VP300i


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Red Fox said:


> GX-24 is my pride and joy money maker, just cut 50 feet tonight, names and numbers, now if I can find more jobs for my VP300i


Red I have a Gx24 and the SP300. Love them both. I also just ran about 50 feet of names and numbers through the GX24. I just added the SP300 and have printed about 300 decals so far. I love the print and cut capability. I use WinPCSign pro to add the cut line and Versaworks to send the jobs to the printer


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

I am using Corel and Versa works on the 300 and Corel with SmartCutPro on the GX24.The SmartCutPro lets me split colors and seems to have a faster cut speed than the stock roland program.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, all GX-24 cutters have an optic eye. It is one of the selling features of the cutter.


----------



## signworxs (Jul 26, 2008)

Roland GX24 is a good machine compare to other china made as i experienced...its a good combination if you use coreldraw...but if you are an illustartor user then thats the problem..bec. the software of that machine (Cutstudio) wil only read .eps from coreldraw although it has a plugin software for corel/illustrator..but i dont like its autotrace feature...but the Machine is really good bro!yes all Gx24 hav optical eye..


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I use the contour cut option when printing on my WorkForce 1100 It works great


----------



## topguntone (Jan 1, 2021)

can someone talk me through the set up for the optical eye setup for copntour cutting stickers on a preprinted vinyl. Do I have to set up crop or registration marks on the substrate so that the optical eye can recognise the registration makrs to cut the line around the stickers perfectly


----------

